# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فرق بین رشته دبیری(دبیری زیست،شیمی و...) و تربیت معلم

## hashem730

سلام دوستان
می خواستم فرق بین تربیت معلم و رشته دبیری مثلا دبیری زیست چیه؟
چون معدل کل دیپلمم 14 هست  و برای قبولی تو رشته تربیت معلم باید معدل کل دیپلم 15 به بالا باشه آیا برای دبیری زیست هم معدل کل لحاظ میشه؟
مرسی

----------


## atena.kh

کسی نمیدونه؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## مسعود قهرمانی

سلام دوست عزیز
الان چیزی تحت عنوان تربیت معلم وجود نداره.الان اموزش و پرورش نیرو های خودشو از دانشگاه فرهنگیان برمیداره.که در واقع میشه گفت دانشگاه فرهنگیان الان جایگزین مراکز تربیت معلم سابق شده.
فکر کنم منظور شما تفاوت بین رشته علوم تربیتی(آموزگار های دوره ابتدایی) و دبیری باشه.
که مشخصه دانشجو هایه دبیری برای مقطع متوسطه اول و دوم بورسیه شدن اما علوم تربیتی ها برای مقطع ابتدایی.
باز اگر سوالی داشتید پاسخگو هستم در حد توانم....

----------


## hashem730

یعنی هردوشون یکین؟

----------


## hashem730

دوستان خواهشا پاسخ بدید

----------


## only messi

براي دبيري شرط سني هم لحاظ ميشه؟

----------


## reza1375

تربیت معلم دیگه کسی نمیگه و الان دانشگاه فرهنگیان هست ک اینکارو انجام میده... برای رشته علوم تربیتی ک گرایش ابتدایی و کودکان استثنایی هست و معدلت باید بالای 15 باشه و چندین شرط دیگه ک همش توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته سنجش هست . دبیری هم ک از اسمش معلومه و دبیر برای مقطع متوسطه استفاده میشه بعد از اتمام درسش تو دانشگاه.

شرایط سنی رو خبر  ندارم ولی برا مطمعن شدن دفترچه انتخاب رشته سنجش رو دانلود کنید و بخونید

----------


## hashem730

مرسی رضا جون
دادا دفترچه رو خوندم ولی چیز درباره دبیری ننوشته بود

----------


## Ali.psy

> براي دبيري شرط سني هم لحاظ ميشه؟


اره داره..اینه هاش

----------


## hashem730

مرسی دوست عزیز .... با این حساب متاسفانه نمیتونم در رشته دبیر قبول بشم چون معدلم 14 هست دیپلمم رو سال 91 گرفتم اون موقع معدل برای دبیری 14 بود الان 15 شده
هر روز یه بدبختری جدید برا ما میارن

----------


## dow

دوست عزیز توجه کنید برای اینکه دبیر زیست یا هر دبیر دیگر بشوید و در آموزش و پرورش استخدام بشید حتما باید از فرهنگیان فارغ التحصیل بشید آموزش پرورش چندبار گفته در مقابل فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه های دیگر مسئولیتی ندارد.و اگر شما در دانشگاه دیگر فارغ التحصیل بشید باید منتظر اعلام استخدام اموزش پرورش و شرکت در آزمون مربوطه باشید.
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## masoud.te

> مرسی دوست عزیز .... با این حساب متاسفانه نمیتونم در رشته دبیر قبول بشم چون معدلم 14 هست دیپلمم رو سال 91 گرفتم اون موقع معدل برای دبیری 14 بود الان 15 شده
> هر روز یه بدبختری جدید برا ما میارن


دوست عزیز متاسفانه من نمیدونم چرا همیشه ما ایرانی ها دنبال لقمه حاضر اماده هستیم!شما به جای اینکه بیای اینجا و دنبال یکی بگردی که لقمه رو بزاره تو دهنت خودت میتونی بری دنبالش و جوابات رو پیدا کنی!دولت ما بهترین دولت موجوده شاید یه سری اشکالات داشته باشیم ولی از خود ماست چون یه بی نقص مطلق بیشتر نیست اونم خداست!جنابعالی میتونی بری دبیرستان شبانه و دوباره امتحان بدی و دیپلم جدید بگیری و یا ترمیم معدل انجام بدی و واسه سوالای بیشترت هم یه مرکز اموزشی رو دنبال کن مثل کانون قلمچی..لازم نیست به پستم ج بدی چون من تو این فضاها زیاد نیستم فقط گفتم یه کمکی کرده باشم.یا حق

----------

